# What is considered a good/bad score?



## Greg_G

On a par 72 course, what would you consider good for a beginner? I started off the season yesterday and shot a 111 in the rain. It sucked. I havnt been out for over 6 months.


----------



## BrianMcG

That would probably be about right for a beginner. There really is no good an bad score as you will just generally be very inconsistent. You may go out tomorrow and shoot 90, and then the next day 120. 

Just keep getting out there and have some fun. It wouldn't hurt to take a couple of lessons to get you on the right track and give you some goals for the summer.


----------



## golf fanatic 57

Another question for the pro's: What's considered a good score on a par 72 if you're playing your first round of golf?


----------



## BrianMcG

Anything between 72 and 200.


----------



## golf fanatic 57

Well, I've never went out and played a round of golf until the other day. My score was a 142. However, the guy I was with said that the greens were very fast. He said they're usually not like that. It even gave him some problems.


----------



## Butz

Greg_G said:


> On a par 72 course, what would you consider good for a beginner? I started off the season yesterday and shot a 111 in the rain. It sucked. I havnt been out for over 6 months.


Hey,

If you score 111 then I think it's okay. 
My first score for a par 72 was 120 hehe.

I started playing may 01, 2006. 

Just think positive and practice hard, one day you can break 100 and lower.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Typical beginner scores are 100+, dont be to disappointed with your 142, you've got a lot of learning ahead of you, as you become familiar with your clubs and the course itself the scores will come down. To lower your scores, it takes just one simple procedure, PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE and if you've got some spare time on your hands, PRACTICE some more. It also wouldn't hurt to see your club pro and take a couple of lessons, just to correct all your mistakes before they become monumental. This may seem a long term approach, but on average, most people's scores drop 5 to 10 shots in the first year, then 3 to 5 in each succeeding year, till you get down around 85, then to get past that score, all you have to do is PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE.


----------



## Fourputt

65nlovenit said:


> Typical beginner scores are 100+, dont be to disappointed with your 142, you've got a lot of learning ahead of you, as you become familiar with your clubs and the course itself the scores will come down. To lower your scores, it takes just one simple procedure, PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE and if you've got some spare time on your hands, PRACTICE some more. It also wouldn't hurt to *see your club pro and take a couple of lessons, just to correct all your mistakes before they become monumental*. This may seem a long term approach, but on average, most people's scores drop 5 to 10 shots in the first year, then 3 to 5 in each succeeding year, till you get down around 85, then to get past that score, all you have to do is PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE.


The key to this statement is buried in the middle... I took the liberty of highlighting it. :dunno: It is crucial that you be practicing the right things, rather than ingraining a bad swing. And focus most intently on your short game. You will see much faster improvment if you learn how to chip and putt well, even if the the rest of your game is slower to develop. IMO, the real keys to early improvment for a beginner is in being able get off the tee in reasonable shape (that doesn't mean hitting 250 yard drives, it means putting the ball someplace where you can play a second shot from even if it's only 190 yards), and then being able to get down in 2 or 3 more strokes once you get near the green. :thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards

Yep, I whole heartedly agree with what fourputt said..don't worry about hitting it a mile, just get it in play..then you have to face every beginners nightmare..the dreaded fairway shot..but don't worry, after time, it will become second nature.


----------



## Greg_G

I would personally like to be shooting in the low 90'2 mid to high 80's by summers end.


----------



## King

to me its more about having fun than how good/bad i do. of course it feels good when you do well.

my first 18 course that i kept score on was 100. ive played before at other courses but never kept score. i was playing with my GF's dad who plays a lot. i was nervous and thought he was gonna kill me. turns out he hasnt played in 6 months so he beat my by one. 99 to 100. i felt pretty good.


----------



## Police

Well a good score is either level or below your handicap on a perfect day however your score int he rain is not bad perhaps a little unlucky howver not bad for a beginner.


----------

